# What Lizards like to live in groups / pairs?



## HARDCORE (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi All : victory:

Cosworth, my darling Boa Contrictor is borderline too big for his viv so I am in discussions with someone on here to make me a new one. I have designed it so his existing viv can stack on top with the idea of welcoming some new members to our little family :flrt:

I'd like some recomendations please; the viv is 4'x15"X15" and ideally I'd love a pair of lizards. What would be best suited to these living arrangements?

Many thanks,

Andy.


----------



## cordylidae (Nov 2, 2008)

rankins a beardie large colony of stenos leopard geckos there loads but what would you like in size etc


----------



## jasonkwong135 (Mar 27, 2009)

lots of lizards can be house togather, just not to male at the same time usually. I would recommand a pair of ackie: victory:, though I m not sure if the viv is large enough.

Cheers

Jason


----------



## Reptile-newb (Jul 13, 2009)

What about a nice group of green anoles?


----------



## HARDCORE (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi All,

Thanks for your replies - I've been Google imaging away to remind myself what each suggestion is like :2thumb:

Green Anoles look amazing - how big do they get?

Are all these that have been suggested suitable for a viv that doesn't have any height? That needs to be a consideration as mine is long & thin.

I think I'm more out for a pair rather than a group (I'll run out of names & poss. forget which ones which) :lol2: perhaps something around 8" +tail?

Ackie's are wicked but I think I'm right in saying they get pretty big? Poss. one for the future if that's the case, would love a BIG lizzard one day (would need to move house 1st.. snake/lizard room FTW!)

I think Rankins Dragons are along the lines of what I'm looking for, as are Beardies - how big do they get? Is my viv suitable?
What are they like in terms of temprament? I handle Cosworth a lot (he's a big softie) and would love to do the same.
Any complex living requirements?

Thank you all once again, very much appreciated 

HC.


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

Ackies are going to be too big for that viv, as they get to around 20-24 inches (with tail) and require a 4x2x2 viv really. Beardies probably need a little extra height to save them from burning themselves on the basking light, which would probably hang too low in that viv.

Anoles need an arboreal viv and need it quite humid so wooden ones generally need to be well sealed. Your viv as you said is too long 

There are some smaller species of skinks that might like that viv perhaps, berbers or sandfish skinks... something like that? Rankins dragons might be ok too, but I have never kept those two species.

Leos would be perfect in there, you could get a trio or pair in there no bother.

Anna


----------



## Reptile-newb (Jul 13, 2009)

Yeah, it's definitely too long for anoles...
Jeweled curly tails might work though.


----------



## amylovesreptiles (Apr 22, 2009)

i was going to suggest some tokay gecko's but you can't usually handle them and they need abit of height, so urm, nevermind ...
leo's sound like they could do the job though :2thumb:


----------



## Josh96 (Jul 25, 2009)

leachies day geckos night geckos basilisk on its own desert iggy uromastyx rankins beardes baby iguana like green or red there is tomany to list and horned lizards:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

Josh96 said:


> leachies day geckos night geckos basilisk on its own desert iggy uromastyx rankins beardes baby iguana like green or red there is tomany to list and horned lizards:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Most of those are in no way suitable for that viv!!!


----------



## amylovesreptiles (Apr 22, 2009)

biohazard156 said:


> Most of those are in no way suitable for that viv!!!


wned8:


----------



## HARDCORE (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm loving the look of the bright green geckos, Madagascar Day Gecko I think? Awesome!

Josh96 - hell dude that's a lot of options  are they all suisable for a low viv? I just looked up Basilisks, what an amazing creature, looks like a Dinosaur! I take it they're singles only?

From what I've read a pair of females would be best (no matter which I go with) - can someone confirm?

Also (more dumb questions!) I've always assumed that any cohabitants must be the same - is that correct? I.e even if they were both Geckos they must both be Leo's (for example) - you shouldn't have a Leo with another type of Gecko.

Thank you!

HC.


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

amylovesreptiles said:


> wned8:


Really annoys me when people randomly suggest things they clearly have no knowledge about!! Might pop him in that viv and see how he likes it!


----------



## HARDCORE (Aug 21, 2009)

biohazard156 said:


> Most of those are in no way suitable for that viv!!!


That's what I thought - sorry, replies crossing over..

HC.


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

Day geckos won't be suitable in there, not enough height. Basalisks....he must have been having a laugh. They are massive....you would need more than a 4 ft high viv for one of them...

And yes, co-habiting different species should not really be undertaken unless you are very experienced and the viv is huge... stick to one species per viv 

Anna




HARDCORE said:


> I'm loving the look of the bright green geckos, Madagascar Day Gecko I think? Awesome!
> 
> Josh96 - hell dude that's a lot of options  are they all suisable for a low viv? I just looked up Basilisks, what an amazing creature, looks like a Dinosaur! I take it they're singles only?
> 
> ...


----------



## amylovesreptiles (Apr 22, 2009)

HARDCORE said:


> I'm loving the look of the bright green geckos, Madagascar Day Gecko I think? Awesome!
> 
> HC.


They sure look amazing, i have to admit. Here's a caresheet on them for you ; Day Geckos - Care In Captivity

might help a touch, as i dont understand viv measurements cause im stupid :blush:


----------



## HARDCORE (Aug 21, 2009)

So are we narrowed down to Leos dude to the height of my viv? I just re-read the thread from the start and confused myself :lol2:

Amy - it's all good, I'm stoopid too :blush: it's the best way to be :2thumb: thanks for your help!

The care sheet page for a Beardie reccommends a 48x18x18 viv, so I guess that's mine out (48x15x15)  unless there's such a way of mounting the basking light so it doesn't hang so low? I would love a Beardie (or 2 )

Anna - thank you  that is what I thought, just wanted to make sure. Getting everything carefully planned, researched & set up in advance is totally my way of doing things - so sorry for all the questions!
Am I right about the male/female thing? 2 females best, 2 males a no-no, 1 of each possible but I don't want to breed so no point? Thank you 

HC.


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

HARDCORE said:


> So are we narrowed down to Leos dude to the height of my viv? I just re-read the thread from the start and confused myself :lol2:
> 
> Amy - it's all good, I'm stoopid too :blush: it's the best way to be :2thumb: thanks for your help!
> 
> ...


You are not stupid  Its the best plan to research first and not just buy anything in the hope its right. I have a 3x15x15 here and tbh, most bulb holders hang too low for a beardie to be safe with. But saying that, rankins or earless dragons might be ok as they are much smaller.

If you are getting leos...two or three females would work just fine (females usually get on ok) as males will fight, and a male/female pair will mate at some point. 

Questions are always good, its when you get daft answers like before that is worrying!!!

Anna


----------



## HARDCORE (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Anna - I like to make sure I've got everything thought out first!

Oooh - those Earless Dragons are lovely, hadn't come across those before.

I've been reading care sheets this afternoon and I think a lovely pair of female Leopard Geckos is perfect for us :flrt:

Annoyingly I now have to wait for Cossies new viv to be bought, built & set up, then clean/disinfect his old one & set that up for the Leos - best get cracking!

Any recommendations as to breeders? I'm in Brighton if there's anyone near to me?

HC.


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

I was going to ask where you were, as I have a lovely pair of females for sale!! Brighton is a tad far for me though 

Not sure on leo breeders, but there are a lot on here. Posting a wanted advert in classifieds will be your best bet, must be someone around your area 

Anna


----------



## cordylidae (Nov 2, 2008)

if you want a beardie then just get a rankins daragon that will be fine in their if your worried about the bulb use a guard rankins are just like beardies but smaller so are ideal for that viv you could keep a few in there


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

A trio or quartet of collared lizards, one male to a few females


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Rankins or a skink of some kind should fit ok in a viv that size. Or another snake :whistling2:


----------



## HARDCORE (Aug 21, 2009)

Hmmm - I think the best way would be to meet some of these guys, can anyone help with that? :thumb:

HC.


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

Leos dont always get on ok they live on their own in the wild. I have 7 females none of which get along and so they all live happily on their own. You have to look out for signs of injury or bullying things might be fine for months or even a year and then it can turn nasty.

I had 3 females same weight together for 4months things seemed great then they attacked one during the night left her with 6 or 7 bite marks thankfully she was alright. Thats when I made the decision to house them individually and I know a member on here mentioned the other day they lost a blazing blizzard to a female/female fight.


----------



## skink-king (Sep 2, 2009)

HARDCORE said:


> Thanks Anna - I like to make sure I've got everything thought out first!
> 
> Oooh - those Earless Dragons are lovely, hadn't come across those before.
> 
> ...


repco this has reviews and the adress and number Repco Herpetological Supply in Brighton rated 86% from 2 reviews on BView


----------

